# Best WWE Ass of All-Time: Match 6: Torrie Wilson vs. Paige



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Will post a new match every day, 3 days to vote. Then votes will be tallied for the next round. 

Torrie Wilson:

























Paige:

























Good luck on this one


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a *HARD* (8*D) one for me.

But I guess I'll go with Paige.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Damn you OP

Paige of course


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Torrie.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige has a goldilocks ass.
Not 2 big..Not 2 small..Just right.

But thats not 2 say torries ass isnt amazing. It is.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Holy shit that's hard , I would say Paige though.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Weird. I mean, regardless of the truth, Paige was always going to win. Any thread where Paige is an option, she'll probably win these days, even if it's not deserved.

But with that said, she actually _does_ have the nicer rear, so I guess this time it's alright.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Paige has the 'purtier' cheeks very chunkified compared to Torrie who looks suprisingly flat-iron or should I say '_toned_'.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Paige


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

cena542007 said:


>












Paige wins.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige has an amazing ass. Her best asset.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Paige.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

paige


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Torrie got the tits, Paige got the ass.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Paige no doubt.
Torrie's only looks good from specific angles or poses.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige:surprise::surprise::x


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

I voted Paige, but I feel like I backstabbed Torrie :frown2:

I'm sorry Torrie - you played a major role in SZilla's puberty days.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Based solely on the ass.... Paige.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

Crasp said:


> Weird. I mean, regardless of the truth, Paige was always going to win. Any thread where Paige is an option, she'll probably win these days, even if it's not deserved.
> 
> But with that said, she actually _does_ have the nicer rear, so I guess this time it's alright.


agreed...i don't think it matters what category is being judged once Paige is on the poll it seems like she would win just due to how well liked she is here...majority the iwc seems to have a thing for british chicks i guess

that being said she does have a nice "neat" ass while Torrie has the bigger ass ...i'd give the slight nudge to Torrie


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I love Torrie, but Paige has a way better ass then her.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I could griddle pancakes on Torrie Wilson's bum, Paige too is nicer but not by much. Then again, I prefer them big.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Torrie Wilson > Paige

...but when it comes to ass, Paige wins hands down! Hadn't even noticed that before.*


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Between them I would say Paige since she has a little more meat than Torrie but overall appearance Torrie beats Paige hands down


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Paige!


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

I like them both but im going with Torrie!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I'm sorry Rampaigers. I am going to have to vote for Torrie Wilson. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Neither girl really has a great ass in my opinion.


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

Torrie :clap:clap:clap


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Torrie


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LOVE both. have to pick Torrie


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I vote Paige. but I love both, sorry Torrie.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Paige


----------

